# The new jaguar xe



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

IN BRIEF
◾New Jaguar XE available to order now from Jaguar UK retailers priced from £26,990 on the road
◾Available to view in retailers from May, first customer deliveries expected in June
◾Outstanding total cost of ownership highlighted by class-leading residual values (up to 41.91 per cent) and fuel economy as high as 75mpg
◾High value service packages available from launch: http://www.jaguar.co.uk/quality-section/owners/service-warranties/xe-service-pack.html
◾Online configurator live: http://rules.config.jaguar.com/jdx/en_gb/xe/
◾Named 'Most Beautiful Car of 2014' at the 30th Festival Automobile International' in Paris








PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS
◾The new Jaguar XE: the driver's car in the global premium mid-size saloon segment
◾Aluminium-intensive monocoque - the first in its class
◾Dynamic design, classic rear-drive stance
◾Smallest, lightest, stiffest Jaguar saloon
◾Most aerodynamic Jaguar ever: Cd 0.26
◾Double wishbone and Integral Link suspension for precise handling and a supple ride
◾High-efficiency 2.0-litre Ingenium diesel: 163PS; 75mpg, 99g/km CO2
◾Supercharged 3.0-litre V6: 340PS; 0-60mph: 4.9s
◾Six-speed manual and eight-speed automatic transmissions
◾Electric power steering delivers benchmark response with CO2 savings of up to three per cent
◾Intuitive new InControl infotainment system with 8-inch touchscreen
◾World debut of Jaguar All Surface Progress Control: a revolutionary system that maximises low-speed traction in adverse conditions
◾Jaguar Drive Control with Eco, Normal, Winter and Dynamic modes
◾Forward facing stereo camera technology enables autonomous emergency braking, lane departure warning and traffic sign recognition
◾Sat Nav as standard across the whole XE range 
◾Optional Laser Head-Up Display generates high-contrast colour images
◾Deployable bonnet delivers enhanced pedestrian protection
◾Pricing in UK starts from £26,990 on the road
◾New Jaguar XE on sale from June 2015


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

drool drool... nice
Looks too good to be true.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I just love the look of this car. I can't tell you how many times I've configured one on the website... For me:

- XE-S in Italian Racing Red (or British Racing Green to be a bit different)
- Black Pack
- 20" Propeller Wheels
- Jet with Oyster Leather
- Adaptive Dynamics
- Adaptive Cruise Control
- Cold Climate Pack
- Parking Pack
- Jaguar SmartKey
- Privacy Glass

I really really want one of these, in fact its my motivation for making my business work really well over the next year or so. Stunning looking car with a 340bhp F-Type V6... Yeah I fancy that.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd definitely consider one if you could get a 3 door version!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

These look lovely! Not a bad starting price that


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I love that. Just added to my list lol. 
Cooka


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I can see that selling well, nice looking motor.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely, looks awesome in Red too.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Do you not think it looks a tad boring, a bit say 5 years ago in styling? The interior too seems to have been designed to be as bland as possible? I suppose not everyone wants cutting edge style but they could have tried a bit harder IMHO.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got to wait until 1st July for mine 

Italian Racing Red XE R-Sport with lots of toys ordered three months ago. This wait is killing me.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Maniac said:


> Do you not think it looks a tad boring, a bit say 5 years ago in styling? The interior too seems to have been designed to be as bland as possible? I suppose not everyone wants cutting edge style but they could have tried a bit harder IMHO.


I agree with you on that one. It just looks dull in anything but the top specification. The interior seems a bit old in terms of style too.

That rear isn't exactly nice to look at is it?

Its been designed for executives and if its dull it usually sells quite well so no doubts about sales.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think smart but inoffensive is what is required in the premium D segment - look at the German 3, now this - no one is going to be offended by them but creativity / individuality is not really wanted in the company car park


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very very nice and I'd have one over anything german .

However.

The biggest problem with this car is going to be popularity !

Very soon everybody will have one and it will be newer/better spec'd than yours !!

A shame really .


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Love the Jags at the moment, i normally take a detour if i go into town and pass the dealership.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Seen a few XE's on the roads roiund by me being tested for a while now.
They do look like nice motors, would be interested in taking one of the more powerful petrol versions for a test drive.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Just like the xf these will sell just as well, as much as i like a bmw i would'nt refuse the xe.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Worth a look I think, I'm starting to like the current jags! The jags of recent past have been crap


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good, i would certainly have that over a Merc or BMW.


----------

